# L-411 Pleco fry



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

I was topping up my tanks today and saw some F2 L-411 fry. It's my first time spawning these and I didn't think they were big enough yet.


----------



## Bantario (Apr 10, 2011)

matti2uude said:


> I was topping up my tanks today and saw some F2 L-411 fry. It's my first time spawning these and I didn't think they were big enough yet.


Excellent


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

Congrats Matt!! Would this be the first time L411 to breed in the GTA?


----------



## aznphil (Jul 20, 2011)

wow congradulations on a new family ahah!!


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

Hitch said:


> Congrats Matt!! Would this be the first time L411 to breed in the GTA?


As far as I know it is.


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

pics please!


----------



## Greg_o (Mar 4, 2010)

Awesome, great stuff Matt!!


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

This was the only blurry pic I got. I'll get better ones when I put them in a fry saver.


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

I see! Snail shells?


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Man, you camera focus is way off. Congrates. Man, every one is breed but me it seems.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

I haven't bred anything... unless you count guppies, endlers and convicts... But that's add water, fish and done, so I really dont lol.


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)




----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

Almost though that first one was a cory cat lol


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

My first zebra fry!


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Congrats Matt


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

thats amazing! congrats, are there more in that tank?


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

There's more in the tank with the parents and one and a half batches in the fry saver now.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

thats wicked. looks like every1's zebs are breeding.


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

Wanna throw some my way  then maybe I can breed too lol.


----------



## tobalman (Mar 31, 2006)

Great news Matt.


----------



## rush2112 (Apr 5, 2006)

Congrats Matt.


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

I moved 25 L-411 fry to a grow out tank yesterday.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

WOW!!!

Congrats Matt 

That's a lot of fry


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

I think its safe to say GTA pleco hobbyists have conquered most, if not all of the Hypans available to us. Right now, we have the following breeding:

L46
L66
L333
L260
L262
L201
L411
L345
L450
L270
(did I miss anything?)

Good work everyone!


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

You missed L450.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

matti2uude said:


> You missed L450.


ah, yes.

and actually, anyone breeding L129, L270 and L199s? you rarely hear anything about them....


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

Yes I believe the L270s are still breeding with their new owner.


----------

